# Cleaned Chickens



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Started at 8:00 am and did six chickens by 10:00A. That may not seem like much but let me tell ya. WHEW Makes you apperciate your ancestors. I am now planning my killing area. Deer is next. Steaks and sausage mmmm. I know now I need to learn the difference of chickens. These looked good with feathers but they dress out like a cornish hen(real small).Dehydrating Bell pepers today and eggplant.Drank some good grapefriut jucie and ate an navel orange for my mid day meal.That is the news from the ridge.


----------



## Wldlife23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Having the time to do just that is what retirement is all about to me. I currently dont have time to do anything that I want to do..


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You will and it is soooo cool


----------

